# General > Reunions >  Did you start Wick High in 1988?

## Idlewild

Anyone thought of a Reunion?  

Since we are all going to be 30 in 2006/2007   :Grin:  

Was on Friends Reunited and it just made me think!

----------


## Moonboots

I dont want to hit the 30 stage.

I started high school then i think....getting too old to remember..lol

I think it would be a good night.

Cheers
Paul

----------


## KAT1E

You'd need to get a list of names - think i started about that time??????

----------


## Idlewild

Hi Katie,

Yep you definately started the high school in 1988, as I should know   :Grin:  !!

I was waiting to see what kind of response I would get here first before taking things further and organising a reunion!

So anyone else who started in 1988 let us know if you are interested in a reunion.  


Then we can decide from there!

----------


## KAT1E

Who are you????

----------


## Idlewild

Sent you a PM Katie!

Anybody else interested in the Reunion?

----------


## franny

i started high school in 1988, a reunion would be a good crack, dunno about turning 30 though

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Wick has a high school reunion every week - in the Waterfront.

----------


## OSCAR2

I started Wick High in 1988 as well.  I think it would be a good idea.  Never mind turning 30 I am already there have been since March.  I think I know who Katie and Franny are but not sure about the rest.  :Smile:

----------


## lar

I started wick high in 1988.
Reunion would be a good laugh.
Im up for that.

----------


## sanka2112

> I dont want to hit the 30 stage.
> 
> I started high school then i think....getting too old to remember..lol
> 
> I think it would be a good night.
> 
> Cheers
> Paul


 you wish you were 30

----------


## sanka2112

can't remember when started high school but am 30

----------


## MB1

Hi there,

I am having an attack of nostalgia, it looks like I am too late, did you organise the reunion in the end? I was due to leave Keiss Primary in 1989 I think...and I would have ended up in Wick High School that year had I not left to live abroad with my family. Am just wondering if anyone was in Primary 5 at Keiss Primary in 1987-1988? Some of the people in my class were Lyndsay Bain, Fiona Mackay, Fiona Smith, Corinne, Neil Nethercott (headmaster's son) and Jill Dunnet. Some other people I remember are Keith and Gordon Dunnet, I think one of them was in my class. If anyone knows Jill Dunnet or Lyndsay Bain I would love to get in touch with either of them. I know its a long shot, but it would be nice to know what became of everyone. If you want to know who I am, send me a PM and I'll reply! :Smile:

----------


## ffg

fairly sure i was there for some 88 you should post a list of names or at least a few of the more memorable characters you remember to see if you can jog a memory or maybe they are like myself and the hamster fell off the wheel along time ago  :Smile:

----------


## AfternoonDelight

> Hi there,
> 
> I am having an attack of nostalgia, it looks like I am too late, did you organise the reunion in the end? I was due to leave Keiss Primary in 1989 I think...and I would have ended up in Wick High School that year had I not left to live abroad with my family. Am just wondering if anyone was in Primary 5 at Keiss Primary in 1987-1988? Some of the people in my class were Lyndsay Bain, Fiona Mackay, Fiona Smith, Corinne, Neil Nethercott (headmaster's son) and Jill Dunnet. Some other people I remember are Keith and Gordon Dunnet, I think one of them was in my class. If anyone knows Jill Dunnet or Lyndsay Bain I would love to get in touch with either of them. I know its a long shot, but it would be nice to know what became of everyone. If you want to know who I am, send me a PM and I'll reply!


I just read this post - I know these people - I was in the same year as Lindsay, Fiona, Sally, Coralie etc....will PM you!  ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Wick has a high school reunion every week - in the Waterfront.


Shouldnt that be a primary school reunion? ::

----------


## annemarie482

> Hi there,
> 
> I am having an attack of nostalgia, it looks like I am too late, did you organise the reunion in the end? I was due to leave Keiss Primary in 1989 I think...and I would have ended up in Wick High School that year had I not left to live abroad with my family. Am just wondering if anyone was in Primary 5 at Keiss Primary in 1987-1988? Some of the people in my class were Lyndsay Bain, Fiona Mackay, Fiona Smith, Corinne, Neil Nethercott (headmaster's son) and Jill Dunnet. Some other people I remember are Keith and Gordon Dunnet, I think one of them was in my class. If anyone knows Jill Dunnet or Lyndsay Bain I would love to get in touch with either of them. I know its a long shot, but it would be nice to know what became of everyone. If you want to know who I am, send me a PM and I'll reply!


gordon dunnet is my fiance! 
therefore keith is my brother in law and jill is their auntie!!

----------

